

I made a free iOS Game and I would love your feedback - TawaNicolas
http://playblobs.com

======
fmisle
Why GoDaddy? Devs don't let other devs use GoDaddy

------
skrowl
My feedback: It's 2015. Time to upgrade to Android. Much larger market,
especially in the freemium space.

~~~
wimagguc
Depends. This discussion is from a year ago, but most of the statements still
hold up:

The Fallacy of Android-First,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7543642](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7543642)
[http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/06/the-fallacy-of-android-
firs...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/06/the-fallacy-of-android-first/)

